# Tyranid boneswords for a Prime



## Cold86 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey Yall,

Been hard at work on my Nids and i have a question for yall. I suck at converting and I was thinking about my tyranid prime with dual boneswords and how i could make that happen. I was thinking about using the "monstrous Scything Talons" and just painting them a different scheme and maybe making the talons a little more jagged looking. Do you think that would fly? Or do you think most people would be like "those arnt boneswords so you cant play with that model as is!"

Also any ideas, or instrutions for making easy dual boneswords for a prime would be very much appreciated. 

Thanks Yall,
Cold86


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

if you have the type of money, you could buy another and just cut off the parts from the original bone sword and put it on the second arm.
that is, if making it look perfect is incredibly important to you, I seen alot of really cool proxy conversions around here tho, so good luck!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

This is my favorite tutorial for creating boneswords as it is very easy.

http://www.thehogsofwar.com/2010/01/link-bone-sword-and-lash-whip.html

If you have the extra scratch there are a couple of companies that sell fabricated resin pieces. 

Paulson Games Bio-swords

Secret Weapon Miniatures Bio-swords

Hope this helps.


----------

